
L’Oreal’s Fires First Trans Model for Saying White People Are Racist - SirLJ
http://fortune.com/2017/09/01/munroe-bergdorf-loreal/
======
oldandtired
Probably the first thing to do is say that the word "racist" has passed its
"used by date".

Most people discriminate against some other group, I have seen this in action
in some very interesting places. Whether the discrimination arises from colour
of skin (so that a black person discriminates another black person because of
the differences in shading) to being born in a different locality (this shows
up in so many places) to different heights (tall vs short or short vs tall) to
different colouring of hair (blondes vs brunettes vs auburn vs redhead) to
body shape (thin vs thick) to education background (which school or university
you went to) to occupation (white collar to blue collar to etc) to religious
background (moslem vs hindu vs christian vs atheist vs anything else) to
politics (you got a pick there) to any other form of difference, we see many
whole hearted action to discriminate.

I have seen the term "racist" given out by those who themselves are more
"racist" than those they accuse. It is a term that is wholly intended to cause
conflict and not solutions. It is no different to the word "sexism" or
"sexist".

Instead of recognising that all people have value, we, as people, go out of
our way to discriminate against others.

~~~
Powerofmene
Agreed. Will there ever come a day that we can lay the "isms" aside and focus
on what can unite us rather than jumping on that which divides us?

